# Show me your Naked Dogs



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I under estimated how weird Buster would look with it all off

Heres before










And After (today)










Show me your naked pooches.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Heeehee they look so different dont they - and you will get a million questions a day about what breed is he etc etc these are grizz the after one is about a month after so not as bald as he looks initially!!


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's Bailey before and after his summer 'do' :lol:

Before 









And after


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

Baileys Blind said:


> Here's Bailey before and after his summer 'do' :lol:
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Looks like two completely different dogs - gorgeous in both ofcourse


----------

